# Adding LinuxMint to Windows 7 bootloader



## deadscenekid (Apr 26, 2006)

A few months ago I installed LinuxMint to a secondary HDD and of course, with it, it installed the GRUB bootloader. After a while, I removed GRUB so I could just boot straight into Windows 7 on my primary HDD.

Now, I can't get into LinuxMint and no matter what I try, I can't reinstall GRUB using the Live CD and I have not been able to add LinuxMint to the Windows 7 bootloader, even using a program called EasyBCD.

Any help would be appreciated. :]


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

You cannot "add" any other operating system to the Windows boot loader. It is an animal all on its own. You need to reinistall GRUB on the MBR of your primary drive in order to boot your Linux Mint installation again.

This may help you with the restoration procedure -->

http://www.linuxmint.com/wiki/index.php/How_to_repair_your_grub

and

http://www.brunolinux.com/05-Configuring_Your_System/Grub_the_Bootloader.html

Luck!


----------



## deadscenekid (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for your help. I am planning on trying this.

I've tried to fix it from my Live CD earlier, but for some reason kept getting "I/O buffer errors" while trying to boot the CD.

I will try and just burn another copy of the Live CD and see if it works then.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

This thread may help.

Bootmgr is the common bootloader used by Vista and Win7. I have used it to boot 150 Linux. Getting it to boot a LinuxMint should be a piece of cake.

Bootmgr can only boot a Linux if it has a bootloader installed inside its own partition (so that it is chainloadable). Consult Task D of my "Just Botting Tips" in the signature for how to make a Linux chainloadable.


----------



## deadscenekid (Apr 26, 2006)

I have tried 3 or 4 different methods to re-installing GRUB to the MBR and none of them have worked thus far. I am probably going to format and re-install LinuxMint.

Thanks anyways guys.


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

Let us know what happens. 

Luck with it!


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

deadscenekid,

As far as grub is concerned you can put it as a stand alone system in a floppy, a CD or a hard disk partition.

A Linux can be booted by a Grub floppy or Grub CD without a boot loader installed. So a Linux can still be booted manually by Grub floppy or Grub CD even there is no boot loader in the MBR.

If Grub doesn't work it always tells you the error message, so what error meesage did you get?


----------

